# Maybe Moving to Cyprus



## Kamio (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just thought I'd introduce myself and say hello.

It is very possible (within the next 6 weeks) that I'll be moving to Cyprus (Nicosia) from the UK. I have a job lined up, which pays a rather high salary and has accommodation/bill/food.all living expenses included.

I guess I'm a bit nervous. I just wanted to chat to people who are already in Cyprus and maybe make some friends/share experiences etc.

I have been to Cyprus on holiday, but it was a long time ago when I was 15 and can barely remember most of it. From what I can remember, it was a lovely country. However, anyone have anything additional to add to jog my memory? lol

I'm only 25, but have always had quite senior jobs/positions and been quite work focused. I had no idea it would eventually lead me abroad lol I guess I'm a little scared and don't know what to expect country/culture wise. Supporting myself isn't really an issue, I'll be getting in excess of 45 thousand euros a year, plus everything included (I assume that's quite good for there? I honestly have no idea, but I'm not that concerned as bills and accommodation are free and included so it hasn't been on my mind that much).

Anything info anyone can give me would be great. It's the south side of the city by the way, the Greek part of the city.

Thanks,

Kamio  xx


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It seems like you have it made!  The only thing I can warn you about is that you are arriving at the hottest time of the year in the hottest city. In winter Nicosia is the place to be - great clubs, bars and shopping. And you are not that far from the beaches in comparison to the majority of people in UK or US who have to drive at least 3-4 hours or more! Lastly, make sure your flat has AC and heat.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It all sounds too good to be true, I hope you've checked that it's all genuine.

Good luck to you.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Kamio, I presume you have met with the company/visited their premises in Nicosia?


----------



## Kamio (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all, 

Thanks for your replies. 

Yes, it's genuine. They flew out to the Uk to interview me in London, paid travel expenses for the day i missed of work travelling to London. They will be paying some up front, plus plane tickets and any other expenses I will require, before I get there.

I'm just more concerned about making some friends when I'm there. I hope I mingle and settle in quickly. From what I've heard, Cyprus is very friendly and from what I can remember visiting (was years ago mind) everyone seemed nice and welcoming.


Just pre nerves I think eek! lol

Kam xx


----------



## Kamio (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, it's all been confirmed and contracts have been signed. Nicosia here I come lol

The company have asked me to visit next week for a long weekend (4 days) to meet all my staff team, get familiar with the country, city and surrounding areas. So, I should be there within the next week or so. After that I'll return to the UK, briefly, then once I've been and spoilt myself with a few new clothes (I only actually own winter clothes....guessing that's kinda not good for Cyprus lol) I shall head back perm.

Very excited, but nervous at the same time. I really hope I make friends and settle in my new life there. If anyone lives in Nicosia (or surrounding areas) please do feel free to get in contact with me 

Kams xx


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Oh, how exciting for you. Good luck and keep us up to date with how you get on.


Kamio said:


> Well, it's all been confirmed and contracts have been signed. Nicosia here I come lol
> 
> The company have asked me to visit next week for a long weekend (4 days) to meet all my staff team, get familiar with the country, city and surrounding areas. So, I should be there within the next week or so. After that I'll return to the UK, briefly, then once I've been and spoilt myself with a few new clothes (I only actually own winter clothes....guessing that's kinda not good for Cyprus lol) I shall head back perm.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Kamio said:


> Well, it's all been confirmed and contracts have been signed. Nicosia here I come lol
> 
> The company have asked me to visit next week for a long weekend (4 days) to meet all my staff team, get familiar with the country, city and surrounding areas. So, I should be there within the next week or so. After that I'll return to the UK, briefly, then once I've been and spoilt myself with a few new clothes (I only actually own winter clothes....guessing that's kinda not good for Cyprus lol) I shall head back perm.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for your future over here.

But in order to survive your visit next week get some shorts & T-shirts. It's hot over here and damn hot in Nicosia.



Pete


----------



## Kamio (Jul 12, 2012)

hehe I really do need more t-shirts and shorts. I only own jumpers. Shows how long I've been in the miserable and cold UK lol

Anyone know any decent Greek language courses in the capital or surrounding areas? I'd like to try and learn at least some basic Greek so the locals can see I'm making an effort to fit into their society and don't expect everyone to speak English.

Kams x


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Kamio said:


> hehe I really do need more t-shirts and shorts. I only own jumpers. Shows how long I've been in the miserable and cold UK lol
> 
> Anyone know any decent Greek language courses in the capital or surrounding areas? I'd like to try and learn at least some basic Greek so the locals can see I'm making an effort to fit into their society and don't expect everyone to speak English.
> 
> Kams x


I've been looking at this for when I come over:

Cyprus Greek Courses in Nicosia Language School,University Exam Programs

But it all depends on how quickly you pick up languages, and probably on what languages you speak already. You can pretty much do the basics yourself and at your own pace. Collins Speak Greek comes as a book and discs that you can then put on your iPod/iphone to listen to. It's easy and gives you all the basics and alphabet. At the very beginning stages a class can really hold you back sometimes. Pick it up and see how you go. There is a difference in the pronunciation of standard Greek and Cypriot Greek, and 
some of the words are slightly different. Have a look at this: There's a chap on here who explains it a lot better than I can: 

Learn Greek Online!: Greek Cypriot Language

I've always found that speaking the language in social and cultural situations drums the words in far faster than hours of staring at a book though, so learn the alphabet, enrol in a course and head to the bar.


----------



## Kamio (Jul 12, 2012)

Purplecat said:


> I've been looking at this for when I come over:
> 
> Cyprus Greek Courses in Nicosia Language School,University Exam Programs
> 
> ...


Ohhh thanks! I'll have a nosey  x


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck mate


----------



## Anna-bel (Jun 17, 2012)

Kamio said:


> Anyone know any decent Greek language courses in the capital or surrounding areas? I'd like to try and learn at least some basic Greek so the locals can see I'm making an effort to fit into their society and don't expect everyone to speak English.
> 
> Kams x


Hello and welcome! Just for your information - August is the time when Most cypriots go on holidays, and the majority of businesses close for at least two weeks (even petrol stations etc). Schools are closed for sure, so if you would want to start learning Greek straight away, you might not be able to find anyone who is not on vacation - unless they are not cypriot/greek  You might find a private tutor though - check the local newspapers for contacts. Or just try to cover the basics on your own (like letters) . Everyone is sure to be back in September, and there are plenty of courses for beginners!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try these free online courses.
They are a good place to start.


BBC - Languages - Greek - Talk Greek
Learn Greek Online!


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Best of luck in your new job and new life in Nicosia and Cyprus, I am sure you will love it.. 
I hope you have managed to find some Summer clothes!!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## pauluk30 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, new to this also. Have been looking for work over in Cyprus with a view to moving there next year. Do you mind me asking what job you have been offered? Sorry to be so forward!

Thanks Paul


----------



## hip999 (Jul 24, 2011)

*caution advised*

When I read this post i could not help but think this person maybe very genuine but there is a cautious side of me which, from previous experiences, says money was mentioned too much. Is this a woman? If so, I advise men to be cautious about providing any information until they have met this person ... just to be on the safe side. I am making no accusations, just advising caution because I think it is not necessary to be so specific about money.




Kamio said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just thought I'd introduce myself and say hello.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

hip999 said:


> When I read this post i could not help but think this person maybe very genuine but there is a cautious side of me which, from previous experiences, says money was mentioned too much. Is this a woman? If so, I advise men to be cautious about providing any information until they have met this person ... just to be on the safe side. I am making no accusations, just advising caution because I think it is not necessary to be so specific about money.


I agree you should be cautious. If only from the phrases used and the upbeat slant I would classify this as a "come on" of some sort.

After a few messages it's gone quiet. Must be too busy pocketing all that dosh!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree it all sounds a little bit suspicious. The amount of money sounds a bit excessive for a 25 year old in this country. All I can say is if this is genuine then Kamio must be some sort of genius wiz kid for a company to chase them like that.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe Kamio can get back to us?


----------



## Kamio (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

So sorry I completely forgot about this thread! lol (he says two years on almost!) Been so busy with life.

Yes it was all genuine, but I knew that anyway when they paid me in advance, tickets, apartments, contracts and hotel rooms in London. 

To the person who said I'm a whiz kid...not really, just highly skilled and experienced in my particular area of work. I was just lucky that the position was (practically 100% designed for something with my experience). It was one of those once in a life time jobs, so I snatched their hand off.

Everything is awesome (aside from the heat) omg you never get used to that! It's all hunky dory inside, but the second you step outside (even two years later) booming headache from the excessively VERY HOT weather/sun. Made some lovely friends and life is pretty good. My greek is still awful. I'm not bad at speaking, but reading and writing? Nah...I'll have to be in Cyprus for the next 50 years before I get the basics of that! lol

Thanks for all your replies

Kam x


----------

